# Plumber for ECUA inspection



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

ECUA in their infinite wisdom tells me I have to pay a plumber to come to my house and certify that my well in not connected to my main water line. I live in Chandelle subdivision. Please call Chuck at 549-8852.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tell ECUA to piss off. They can pay for it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

My parents live next to you In Chevalier and told then to go pound sand and they dropped it. There is a huge thread on here about it.


----------

